# Tylan powder



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

For those that are using or have used Tylan powder, how long did it take before you considered that there was improvement? How long did your dog have to stay on the Tylan before he/she could be weaned off? I am just beginning down this road with Max and wondered . . . 

Max hates the taste and the Tylan is being placed in to gelatin capsules by my local pharmacy. Not fun trying to wrestle a German Shepherd in order to get his medicine in him . . . :hammer:


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

I have a lot of experience with Tylan powder. The first time Gunner was on it for irritated intestines, I saw an improvement within just a few days.
And when he was diagnosed with SIBO, again I saw the same improvement.
He was on it for about 6 weeks. Twice a day for a week or so and then once a day after that.
The only way I get it in him is to put the powder in pill pockets. He LOVES pill pockets. I get the large ones (beef is his fav) for capsules and put the powder in it.

I didn't know you could get that done at a pharmacy. Good to know.


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

Chance had improvement within a couple days, he has been diagnosed with IBD and since using the Tylan, have been able to get him off nearly all other medications, still working on the prednisone, but down to 5 mg every other day. Tylan saved his life. I mix it with a little wet dog food and he has no issues eating it.


----------



## Renofan2 (Aug 27, 2010)

My dog Molly has EPI, SIBO and a b12 deficiency. She has been on and off tylan for the past few years. Usually see an improvement in a few days. The last bout of sibo started in June 2010. We kept her on Tylan until about 2 months ago. All seems good but when her sibo flares up she will go right back on. Luckily Molly will eat the food with the tylan and enzymes on it so very easy to administer. Hope your dog feels better soon.

C


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

It really depends on the dog. Some are good to go after a 4-6 week treatment. Others, like my old man, on are it permanently.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I have gotten it through KV Vet at a savings. I put it in canned food or top it with Nupro and add water, which seems to work. Knock wood! 

I would go no less than 30 days. Less you're just ticking the belly bugs off.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I get the powder from Lambert Vet and put it in capsules myself when I use the stuff for Max. It should work fairly quickly?


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

Same with Titon... We had serious bouts with digestive issues for weeks. Vet prescribed Tylan and everything cleared up after just a few days. I weened him off it by slowly decreasing dosage until he didn't need it any more. I still have it in case I need it again but he hasn't so far. I finally found a food that would agree with him. However, I've learned that he cannot have ANY of those meaty bones that are basted in stuff that you can get at pet stores.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

Titon's Dad:

What food agrees with Titon? I have tried a couple different kinds of kibble and Max is not an enthusiastic eater of any of them. He has such a large/tall frame and still has a thin appearance that it is challenging to find a kibble that is not too rich for his system and yet will give him adequate caloric intake. What did you find that worked for Triton?


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Years ago I used Tylan for my old GSD Blue - it worked almost immediately. (He had hemorrhagic diarrhea related to allergies.) It is however an antibiotic, developed originally (if memory serves) to combat the disease which is rampant in battery hens. I am reluctant to use any drug long term - I only gave it to him for about a week -and personally would look for something more holistic if I were faced with this problem again. I would also make sure your dog is getting a good probiotic if you are giving Tylan, to keep the flora in the gut balanced.
____________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

I was planning on giving Tylan to Macy, since she has bouts with IBD. Can I give it to my other dogs too? I read reviews on Amazon, some people were saying they gave it to their older dogs and used it daily for years. 
I know I can google it, but figured this group has experience I trust.


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

WVGSD said:


> Titon's Dad:
> 
> What food agrees with Titon? I have tried a couple different kinds of kibble and Max is not an enthusiastic eater of any of them. He has such a large/tall frame and still has a thin appearance that it is challenging to find a kibble that is not too rich for his system and yet will give him adequate caloric intake. What did you find that worked for Triton?


The absolute best was Nature's Variety Frozen Raw chubs. However, I moved into a house with a limited freezer so I couldn't continue that for now. I'd go back to it in an instant if I had the freezer space. Since you asked about kibble, here's my experience:

Titon does best on TOTW Bison and Lamb. We are using this currently and his poops are good. I've had to play with his portion size though as the bag recommendations are a little on the extreme side. I can give him the bag recommended portions and Titon would leave some in his bowl. This told me that he didn't need as much and if he didn't need as much, I wasn't going to push the issue into overfeeding and giving him the jet-streams. Also, the bag recommended portions would give him gas IF he ate all of it. Again, gas can mean overfeeding.

I also had him on Acana Pacifica but he was picky eating that (the Acana). I didn't try any of the other flavors as I wanted to give TOTW a try. I also didn't want to waste money on another flavor from Acana that he would be picky about and give me headaches getting him to eat the $60 dollar bag.

He was also on Nature's Variety Lamb Kibble which he did excellent on as well though I haven't been able to find a supplier that carried the kibble from N.V. since I moved to SLC. (I had an excellent NV buyer's program back in Colorado Springs). The NV Lamb Kibble has very small kibble pieces, again portion size is important here as well. I followed the recommended bag portions and I felt they were a little too low as he was quite thin while on this food. Upping the portion size did not change his weight much. Also, NV Lamb caused bloat 2 times due to what I believe (my opinion here) is the small bite sizes create more food in the stomach that allows water to be absorbed than if the kibble was bigger in size. Think of it as packing peanuts in a shipping box, the smaller the peanuts, the more you can fill into the box. Same concept applies.

Solid Gold is to be avoided if at all possible. I was never able to get anything solid out of Titon on this food. It was **** for a month cleaning up trails and globs of mud every where. Not sure what it was that didn't agree with him but this food required the Tylan powder addition to get it to stop. 

Titon has stolen some of my roommate's GSD's Royal Canin GSD 24 and it would give him the runs for days. I avoid that food bowl as much as possible because I don't like being woken up at 3am to clean his crate. 

It's really a game of trial and error to find something that works. So far Acana (when he absolutely needed to eat due to hunger) and TOTW give Titon the best results as far as poops, coat shine, shedding reduction and overall tone of his body. 

TOTW has shown the best results as far as price, looks, poops, energy and Titon liking it when he eats it. 

Have you tried TOTW?


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

krystyne73 said:


> I was planning on giving Tylan to Macy, since she has bouts with IBD. Can I give it to my other dogs too? I read reviews on Amazon, some people were saying they gave it to their older dogs and used it daily for years.
> I know I can google it, but figured this group has experience I trust.


Yes you can but follow the recommended dosage to the T. Too much of it can cause negative effects. If I recall correctly, Titon's dosage was 3/4 teaspoon? I'll have to get it out and look.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

TitonsDad said:


> Yes you can but follow the recommended dosage to the T. Too much of it can cause negative effects. If I recall correctly, Titon's dosage was 3/4 teaspoon? I'll have to get it out and look.



My dosage for Gunner was 1/4 teaspoon.


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

GSDGunner said:


> My dosage for Gunner was 1/4 teaspoon.


Sounds about right.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

Is this what you are using?

Amazon.com: Tylan Soluble Powder 100 gram: Home & Garden


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

krystyne73 said:


> Is this what you are using?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's what I use.


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

krystyne73 said:


> Is this what you are using?
> 
> Amazon.com: Tylan Soluble Powder 100 gram: Home & Garden


Yep! That's my jug.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks, I am going to order since the price looks good. I am an Amazon.com junky lol


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

Titons Dad:

I did try three of my dogs on TOTW (fowl, bison and lamb separately) and only one did well on it. Max did not at all, so we are back to trial and error in the food choices. Thanks for responding.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

TitonsDad said:


> Yes you can but follow the recommended dosage to the T. Too much of it can cause negative effects. If I recall correctly, Titon's dosage was 3/4 teaspoon? I'll have to get it out and look.


The dosage for Tylan is 5-10mg per pound. My boy actually started on 1 1/2 tsp a day, then moved down from there.


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

WVGSD said:


> Titons Dad:
> 
> I did try three of my dogs on TOTW (fowl, bison and lamb separately) and only one did well on it. Max did not at all, so we are back to trial and error in the food choices. Thanks for responding.


What exactly are you seeing? No solid poop at all? Always diarrhea? 

Have you had fecal samples analyzed to rule out parasites, etc? Did you try fasting him for a day or 2 to clean out his system? Try the Tylan powder for a month with any kibble and see if it starts to firm up. 

I know EXACTLY how you feel and I was getting very frustrated because it was not fun cleaning up after him especially in an apartment where I knew I wouldn't be there long and felt bad for the next tenants and having to pay cleaning fees. 

I would HIGHLY recommend buying a box of NV Raw Chubs and trying that for a week and see if you notice a difference. Yes, it can be expensive but it may be the best option for you for Max at this point.


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

jaggirl47 said:


> The dosage for Tylan is 5-10mg per pound. My boy actually started on 1 1/2 tsp a day, then moved down from there.


Yeah I remember starting out high like that at first and then gradually decreasing over time. Sounds right.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

As an update - I went to my local compounding pharmacy and they were having extreme difficulties filling the empty gelatin capsules with the Tylan powder, so I took it home and found a way to do it myself. 

I got a slab of styrofoam and punched holes in it with a screw driver in order to hold the empty capsule upright. I cut the corner off of an envelope and made a another cut at the very bottom and this gave me a tiny paper funnel. The next step was to pour the 1/8 teaspoon of Tylan powder in to the funnel and in to the empty gelatin capsule. Voila!!! Once I capped the capsule, it was done. Max gets 1/4 teaspoon of Tylan powder twice daily and now the Tylan is in two size 0 capsules so that he can not taste it inside the "meatball" of canned food. Much easier. 

His stools are beginning to firm up beyond their former mushy state and he has no more tummy gurgling and music. There is no more dark tarry or bright red blood. He is more playful and has begun to eat again, although still a picky eater. He has had fecal studies done when first adopted and is kept on Interceptor for heartworm prevention as well. He is in a fenced yard or on leash at all times, so parasites such as giardia are unlikely. He is better and this looks promising. Now to try to find a kibble that he will eat or we may resort to toppings of one sort or other.


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

Chance takes 1/4 tsp twice a day of Tylan. Due to the severity of his IBD, vet thinks he will be a lifer on this. Once I get him off the pred completety for at least two months to make sure he is stable, may try and reduce by 1/8 tsp and see how he does. Shane's anchor drug was Sulfasalzine, could not take him off that or the IBD would come roaring back.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

Max is getting 1/4 teaspoon of Tylan twice daily and I fill my own capsules to give it to him. I found empty gelatin capsules (size 00) at a local health food store and then found a cake decorating set that has metal tips which are smaller than any funnel that I could find. I use a 1/8 teaspoon sized spoon and fill each capsule with 1/8 teaspoon of the Tylan using the metal cake decorating tip. Max gets two capsules twice daily for his dose and continues to do well. My guess is that he will be on this long term, although I will try to taper to 1/4 teaspoon once daily. If he has another bout of diarrhea, we will resume the twice daily dosing. 

Putting the Tylan powder in his food was a disaster, even topped with canned dog food that he likes and Nupro supplement powder (liver flavored). I then tried to put it in a meatball of the canned dog food, hiding it in the center and he found it in there too. The capsules are a lifesaver .


----------



## TrooperL (Jun 15, 2013)

I am hopeful the Tylan powder works. My 4 month old was fine when we got her...she was on puppy chow at the rescue. We moved her gradually to puppy chow Pro plan and eukanuba. Then on to blue wilderness puppy and wow was her coat and shine responding to better quality. No issues. After a week or 2 on blue she suddenly picked up diarrhea. So off To the vet. No parasites ( they checked for giardia, etc). On to flaygl and rice/cottage cheese..gradual addition back to blue wilderness puppy. More diarrhea. Went back to simple rice/cottage cheese. Back to vet. They said no need to check stool again yet...she is just being a puppy...lets go on the flaygl again and slowly move her to one dog food for all life stages. so....off We go. Solid stools as we gradually introduce her to Pinnacle Trout and Sweet Potato. After 4 days and gradual change back all signs look good. Then....Tonight she had diarrhea, after about a day of 3/4 dog food, 1/4 rice cott cheese. I gave her hard boiled egg tonight after this with a 1/4 tsp of Tylan powder for the first time ever. So hopeful the powder will help...we are at our wits end on this! 

She is gaining weight and seems happy so it's strange...she does vomit this week in the morning...might be all the rice...it's just white foamy stuff...small. Could be she is hungry?

She seems so happy and full of pep so we are confused.


----------



## PrincessFuzzyPants (Jan 19, 2014)

*Starting Tylan any food recommendations*

My 2.5yr GSD has had stool issues for months, we have changed foods, tried Metronidazoleand FortiFlora probiotic and we've worked with our vetand are starting Tylan. All tests have been normal. We just want on Zignature Limited ingredient fish formula but have considered Taste of the Wild Prairie formula. Do I switch while starting Tylan or wait to see how the meds take effect?

She hates the taste of Tylan and won't eat it on her food so hiding in pnt butter. Hoping it works she's dropped 10lbs and can't get a consistent solid poop it's frustrating and worrisome. How long before people saw results?


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

I have used Tylan powder for Harry (an EPI dog) when he had SIBO. I gave him about 1/4 teaspoon twice a day and noticed a remarkable improvement with his stools by about a week of using Tylan. 

I kept him on a course for 40 days. Once the 40 days had ended he was good for a couple of weeks, but then his stools become bad again, so I put him on another 40 day course and that ended about 2 months ago and everything so far is good. 

Harry too didn't like the taste so I bought myself a cheap capsule making machine online and made up my own capsules which I dropped down his throat with a bit of yoghurt or peanut butter or vegemite on it.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Tylan is magic


----------



## TrooperL (Jun 15, 2013)

The Tylan powder worked, along with 2 trips to the vet and a limited ingredient dog food. We landed on Taste of the wild, all kinds work as long as no chicken or fowl. You can buy at. Tractor supply.

We saw results right away, and we hid it in a dollop of yogurt or cottage cheese with each meal. Haven't had to use since July.


----------



## _Zero_ (Sep 1, 2013)

PrincessFuzzyPants said:


> My 2.5yr GSD has had stool issues for months, we have changed foods, tried Metronidazoleand FortiFlora probiotic and we've worked with our vetand are starting Tylan. All tests have been normal. We just want on Zignature Limited ingredient fish formula but have considered Taste of the Wild Prairie formula. Do I switch while starting Tylan or wait to see how the meds take effect?
> 
> She hates the taste of Tylan and won't eat it on her food so hiding in pnt butter. Hoping it works she's dropped 10lbs and can't get a consistent solid poop it's frustrating and worrisome. How long before people saw results?


It's best not to change too many things at once with stool issues. So for now I'd stick with the Zignature and give the Tylan a chance. Most dogs that respond positively to Tylan see changes anywhere between 48 hours and two weeks after starting. 

One thing to consider is that the limited ingredient diet is meant to help reduce inflammation in the intestinal tract- fewer ingredients means a lower chance that the gut will react negatively to an ingredient in the food. But if you're giving her peanut butter as well that might make it difficult to tell if the food is working. A lot of dogs don't do well on peanut butter, and if she's losing weight and having GI issues it's best to cut out everything but her food. I'd recommend not giving her ANYTHING-- no treats, table scraps, rawhide, chews, etc.-- other than her Zignature for several weeks. If she won't take the Tylan mixed up in her food (Tylan is very bitter) then you can buy empty gel capsules at a health food store (someplace like Whole Foods) and fill the capsules yourself to give them to her.

My dog has dealt with diarrhea/loose stools and digestive issues for nearly seven months now, and we only recently (within the last few weeks) have seen improvement. I tried Tylan with my dog (a 45-day course) and saw no improvement. Tylan works wonders for colitis and SIBO, but not every type of diarrhea can be solved by it. Some issues, like EPI and IBD, respond better to other medications and treatments. PM me if you'd like to talk more about what I've seen with my dog, limited ingredient diets, etc.


----------



## PrincessFuzzyPants (Jan 19, 2014)

*1.5weeks on Tylan------*

It's AMAZING! Have seen immediate results, never did I think I'd get so excited to see a formed poop! Lol :laugh: our plan is 1tspn a day and 1 dose forts flora a day for 6mos. Hopeful it'll do the trick. Haven't weighed her yet but she looks like she's started to fill back out again.

So grateful I found this site to realize just how common GI issues are in Shepherds. My last Shepherd had a cast iron stomach so this is all new for me. Hope the progress continues for all.


----------



## TrooperL (Jun 15, 2013)

Great to hear! I kept the bottle naturally for any issues down the road.


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

My Great Dane had Giardia as a pup and was given tylan. Vet said he may need it awhile as a lot of dogs are on it a lifetime. He only needed it 2 weeks along with vet prescribed IBD kibble. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

